# How to trim my Rotala Rotundifolia



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

My rotala is getting a bit tall, so how should I trim it. Is it a stem plant? Can I just cut it off wherever I want to, and just replant the part?


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Usually I just cut the top of it. It looks best though if you pull the plant out and replant the top. I don't do that often becaus its more work.


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

I usually just cut the top portion an inch or two above the gravel and leave the bottom portion to grow side shoots. This way I have the top part of the rotala, which I think looks the best, and more shoots sprouting from the older portion giving me a fuller look. I may have to stop doing this soon though, because after about a month and a half I think I have as much as I can possibly use. I'm going to have to start giving it away soon enough.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I trim mine like a hair cut. I cut straight across and leave 4 inch bottoms, and replanting the tops. The replanted tops and new growth from the bottoms create a dense bush.

-John N.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Not to hijack this thread or anything, does this method of pruning stem plants apply to larger stems like Limnophilia aromatica?


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

I haven't owned that plant, but I don't see why not. A stem plant is a stem plant.


----------

